# Opfer von SMS-Chat gesucht!



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

Sie heißen Jan46, Sascha31 oder Jani, sehen prima aus, und ihr Profil klingt vielversprechend. Doch kontakten kann man die Singles nur über teure SMS - und nach einiger Zeit und viel, viel Geld ist klar: Den sympathischen Single gibt es gar nicht, geschrieben wurden die netten Nachrichten von sogenannten Kommerz-Chattern. Einziges Ziel: Den flirtwilligen Singles möglichst viele der teuren SMS entlocken. 

Ein seriöser TV-Sender sucht für einen Beitrag zum Thema "Teure Flirt-SMS" Personen, die ebenfalls geschädigt wurden und uns von ihren Erlebnissen erzählen möchten. 

Ziel des Beitrags: 
Die Machenschaften der Kommerz-Chatter darlegen und herausfinden, wer dahinter steckt. Sie haben Interesse? Dann setzen Sie sich einfach mit uns unter [email protected] oder über das Kontaktformular in Verbindung, wir stellen den Kontakt zum Sender dann her.

Dankeschön!


----------

